# For sell: Adeptus Arbites, OOP DA Captain, etc



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, been awhile since I've posted on this forum. But I'm trying to sell some stuff and figured this would be one of the best places to find a targeted audience.

I'm avoiding Ebay right now for personal reasons... pretty much, they're screwing me over big time. 

Prices do not include shipping. I am willing to negotiate.

Here is what I currently have for sell:
Dark Angels Captain with Combiplasma $80
Space Crusade Chaos Space Marine $6
Vindicator $30
Space Crusade Dreadnought with ML and TL Lascannon $25
Chaos Star from Gamer's Edition bag $15
Adeptus Arbites squad $50
Imperial Guard Psyker $6
Terminator Chaplain $10
Inquisitor $6
OOP Terminators $8 (for both)

Link to album with pics
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4371168199968.2181460.1310886929&type=3

I could be willing to work out a deal involving a bit of a trade as well. I'm currently in need of:

City of Death floor panels (the 3 1/2 square ones)
A Shrine of the Aquilla floor panel (the 4 square one)
Baal Predator gunner torso's
Baal Predator, or regular Pred, turret
Land Speeder... full, unused kit

For quicker response, send me a Facebook message. But I will check this thread and messages here.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

IS the stuff still for sell, because i'll buy some parts


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

The Dreadnought bits lot has been sold, and the DA captain MIGHT be, not sure though. Everything else is still up.


----------

